# TrainSetGo: Online Facebook Train Game



## TrainGamer (Dec 3, 2009)

There is a new Train game on Facebook-- TrainSetGo. You can model a railway system and design your own train in it: 

App: http://apps.facebook.com/trainsetgo/
Fan Page (for more description): http://www.facebook.com/pages/TrainSetGo/191875898323


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the only problem - it is on facebook, and facebook is bad


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

tankist said:


> the only problem - it is on facebook, and facebook is bad


I am on the verge of deactivating my account. But I will check this out before I do 

For fun a friend of mine created a fake alias... totally made up, but who did have some knowledge of the people's activities as an 'in'. But somehow he has 240 friends now. And only 5 either questioned him on who he was, or did not accept the friend addition.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tankist...why is Facebook bad?


----------



## TrainGamer (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you for checking it out, tworail


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I tried to check it out last night, Traingamer, but my lady drug me out to go look at Christmas lights! *L* Tis the Season to be at Her Beck and Call.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I have not had a chance to check it out yet, but did you help design the game?


----------



## TrainGamer (Dec 3, 2009)

I did not design it, but I am on the team that did (help to test it & I run the Fan Page for it --I'm River Shanshu on FB) 

& I know how it is, Reckers. I would be dragging people to see the xmas lights too


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice to meet you, River. I'll give it a better checkout the first time she abandons me for after-Christmas sales!


----------



## TrainGamer (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice to meet you as well and let me know what you think when you get a chance to check it out!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Reckers said:


> tankist...why is Facebook bad?


http://mashable.com/2009/12/17/ftc-asked-to-investigate-facebooks-new-privacy-settings/

and thats just the first one that coming to mind.

perhaps it will sound like crazy conspiracy theory but - soc neworks are gathering loads of info, well, its actually the users who gift that infor for them. for some reason people rant about lack of privacy but just LOVE filling in personal info into forms. so you have a entity, facebook or whatever, which came into existance to make profit, holding onto gobs of information and say 'we promise to not tell anyone" despite the fact they can make very nice money on it. the situation is it is fox who is guarding the chicken nest (or whatever way you properly use this idiom ) . and even if it doesn't steal the chikens/data directly they alway can go "oops!!! someone broken into our website! but don't worry, your data is safe" or even say nothing as they turn they blind eye per arrangement with the paying customer and that customer helps himself to whatever info he can grab.

so you tell me, do you think it is a good idea to crate huge pileup of data so thiefs have one easy place to take data from ? it is good idea to put someone looking for profit to guard such pile up?


EDIT:
but they have train games! surely thay can't be that bad if they provide trian games. and for free...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tankist,

You raise a very good point, and being cautious does not make you a conspiracy-crazy. I'm not going to tell you Facebook is good any more than I will tell you Ebay is good; they are tools that can be used and misused.
My lack of concern over Facebook is based on two factors (and I'm not trying to change your mind). First, I'm not willing to give them any information that a nominal internet search would not turn up. Second, I keep my Facebook set to contact with friends and family only. This does not prevent someone of bad intent from hacking and reading my stuff, but all they are going to learn is that I'm boring and don't post useful information.
As I said, Facebook is a tool. So is a credit card; I use both with discretion. I like Facebook because it helps me keep up with a family of 9 brothers and sisters, my mom, an endless supply of nieces and nephews, and my friends. I believe that some private and government groups would and do compile information on all of us; whatever they can glean from Facebook on me, they'd already have from the phone book and income tax reporting.


----------



## TrainGamer (Dec 3, 2009)

Tankist, I understand what you are saying as well and agree to not put your private info on there (i.e. I never put my true bday, phone #, address etc.). 

A book you may enjoy reading is The Traveler by John Twelve Hawks. I know I did, and it relates to some of what you said.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

TrainGamer said:


> A book you may enjoy reading is The Traveler by John Twelve Hawks. I know I did, and it relates to some of what you said.



read about the book on wiki, looks interesting, but i don't suppose it is available for free download...


----------



## TrainGamer (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't think so; I read it from the library. It's also on Amazon, used for $4 (incl Shipping). 

I read the second book too (its park of a trilogy) though would not recommend it. Not as good as the first, it seemed like a 'filler' to get to the third (except the freerunning in it was cool).


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ya gotta give her credit, tankist. At least the evil woman is empathetic.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

of course its empathetic, otherwise it will not work. thats the entire game. "sign up to our great network, create whatever you want , games, wall writings, whatever makes you sign up, just sign up"... trainGamer voluntarily used personal time to create yet another instrument (which looks like railroad game) that going to bring at least some people in . those that shaping facebook and other soc networks to what they are today, know exactly what needs to be done...

apardon my grouchiness today. we having our new website released this wednsday. oh wait a minute, its friday already and it still not even tested. and if this is not enough it is expiration friday today... i guess at least it is not boring to live this way...





EDIT
as far as books, i got one of those electronic readers and now all i read is free books (those that made it intopublic domain already and those that were written to be distributed free from the get go)
i figure , why waste time on paid books when i will not have enough lifetime to read even half of the free ones


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

For starters, I like your grouchiness. *L* Don't apologize for being yourself. Second, I understand you are very conscious of traps baited with the honey of social networks, and I think it's a reasonable concern. I object to giving anyone information about myself when it's none of their business. On the other hand, I see personal information as the true coin of the realm: you can sell bits of it to get things you want. My response is to limit myself to spending and respending the relatively worthless info. If they ask for too much, I drop out. Facebook doesn't bother me for two reasons: if we have private or government agencies collecting data, what they get from me on Facebook is pretty worthless. Half the posts are actually by my fiance, without identifying herself as not-me. If they ask for info I don't want to give, I lie to them.
By the way, I like doing that to email scammers, too. When I have time, I reply to those people who offer me huge bank accounts. I tell them, for example, my name is Herman Munster or George Washington...give them the Munster address or that of the White House, and look up the FBI phone # in Washington and present it as mine. I take pleasure in dragging it out and wasting their time as they try to scam me.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I tried out this game today TrainGamer... Overall it was pretty nice, although it is still in beta and there are some bugs, like how it will just randomly prevent me from laying down new track... IMO the biggest problem is that it is too... dang... slow... to... place... track... Also, is there any way to remove track once it is down without having to reload an old layout?


----------



## TrainGamer (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, I will send it over to the game developers. I will also see if they will put an option to remove the track pieces.


----------

